# For Pavane Fans especially, but not exclusively...



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Here's a beautifully sensitive performance by Munich-based Anna Sutyagina of my composition _Sketch for a Pavane._


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Owen David said:


> Here's a beautifully sensitive performance by Munich-based Anna Sutyagina of my composition _Sketch for a Pavane._


One word: beautiful.
Also compliment for the filming. :angel:


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Very inspiring composition.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

yes...very nice Owen. Add some more and make up a suite...


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Thanks Rogerx. 

Alexander Morozov was the video guy. He's very good. I like his approach, using reflections on the piano surface for instance.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Thanks Mike, 

I do have a variation on this which deviates after maybe the first couple of bars. It's less of a Pavane, though. But, yes it would be an interesting idea to maybe have four pieces that open with the same bars or v. similar and then go off in slightly different directions.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Thanks mediumaevum!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

It’s a beautiful melody and works well on piano. Did you originally intend to orchestrate it? Just wondering if that’s why you call it a sketch for, rather than a pavane.

full of yearning. Also could totally picture someone playing this in a posh hotel bar. Well done!


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

adrien said:


> It’s a beautiful melody and works well on piano. Did you originally intend to orchestrate it? Just wondering if that’s why you call it a sketch for, rather than a pavane.
> 
> full of yearning. Also could totally picture someone playing this in a posh hotel bar. Well done!


Sorry - missed your question from a while back. Yes.it is the ultimate aim to orchestrate it. Both Ravel and Faure began with piano versions of their Pavanes I believe. So I felt I was following in that tradition.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Owen David said:


> Sorry - missed your question from a while back. Yes.it is the ultimate aim to orchestrate it. Both Ravel and Faure began with piano versions of their Pavanes I believe. So I felt I was following in that tradition.



Do we get some more.....


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Do we get some more.....


If more means more in the same mould then I don't have anything else in that particula vein that I've recorded. But I'll put up _The Alchemist _which I think of being in the same ball park and is properly counterpointy (I think).


----------

